
Binary 1.0.0: Easy binary and SI unit conversion (kibibyte, kilobyte, etc.) - ofek
https://github.com/ofek/binary
======
schoen
GNU units can do this conversion natively (although it's harder to integrate
into another program, because as far as I know its interface is only stdio).

